# ADA Surface Skimmer



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

The fine folks at ADA are now making a surface skimmer. It looks to be a self contained unit with its own pump.

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_filter/cleaner/


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im sure its a pretty penny...


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

bsmith said:


> Im sure its a pretty penny...


No doubt.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think I want a glaring hunk of metal sitting in my tank...


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jeffww said:


> I don't think I want a glaring hunk of metal sitting in my tank...


True, a nonglare hunk of plastic sounds better. Of course aesthetics have always been the last thing ADA has ever designed anything in mind with. Just look at all those ugly tanks and glassware.

On a less sarcastic note, I can't imagine the skimmer being any more noticeable than their stainless inflows and outflows.


----------



## cardgenius (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont think it looks bad. Doesnt look great though. But if it works, I'm all for it. I'm tired of having to tinker and adjust the Tom's and Eheim skimmers all the time. I just want something that will work the first time I set it up.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

at 8:04 in the video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjsZCac3Xds

It is pretty big and protruding into the tank.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice video. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

cardgenius said:


> I dont think it looks bad. Doesnt look great though. But if it works, I'm all for it. I'm tired of having to tinker and adjust the Tom's and Eheim skimmers all the time. I just want something that will work the first time I set it up.


You can see a sliding gate on the weir to the skimmer. It still needs quite a bit of adjusting.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

surprisingly its not that big


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

its nice but how much? Im sure i will have a heart attack on the price


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll pass. I just raise my lily pipe's output whenever I see the organic film starting to appear. It clears it all away within five minutes. 

No matter how attractive they make it, it'll still stick out like a sore thumb in my two (ultra-minimal) tanks.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

We have a few of them at the moment, they're going for $180. That being said, they're truly for larger tanks (90cm and up I'd say)


----------



## sns26 (Mar 29, 2010)

Francis Xavier said:


> We have a few of them at the moment, they're going for $180. That being said, they're truly for larger tanks (90cm and up I'd say)


Hm. That is a pretty penny, but if it really works well and doesn't look horrible, I might actually take a shot at it. 

Perhaps I could be a tester?


----------

